# Need Help for camping in Australia



## sonusrc (Dec 15, 2009)

hey guys, I love Camping and want to go australiya. please help me for camping in australia


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Plenty of camping options in Australia and as always, a matter of picking best weather times - have a look at some earlier threads for heaps of info.


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

hmmm australia is a huge place for camping. think about a typical place and feature you want to explore. the beaches in Queensland. outback in the northern territory. depends on your style


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, summer is near and it will be a great chance to visit the outbacks of Australia or hang out at the beaches as soon surfers and tourists will fill the beaches.


----------



## sonusrc (Dec 15, 2009)

*Camping in Australia*

Hey friend Caravan parks one of the place for camping and Butlins hotel is best for stay.


----------



## ck10_9 (Mar 4, 2010)

There is a book called 'Camps 5' we used it on our 7 month camping trip around oz and used it all the time


----------



## Mick (May 3, 2010)

The Otway ranges has some amazing camping spots. 'Glenaire' on the Aire river is great.


----------



## boscodcosta (Feb 8, 2010)

Camping seems like a very green way to spend your holidays, and it can be,if it’s done right as there is lot to experience lush nature.


----------



## boscodcosta (Feb 8, 2010)

When you are planning your vacations for the summer, you should know there is no better way to get an escape from the daily grind than to spend some time outside.Really wanna get back to basics with a tent, a fire and the great outdoors.


----------



## thebadmilk (Aug 11, 2010)

best camping is off the coast of QLD

fraser island, moreton island

there is also a backpackers hostel on magnetic island that is cool


----------



## boscodcosta (Feb 8, 2010)

*Cape Town Bed And Breakfast*

Hi thebadmilk have you visited that place ? Sounds really cool.


thebadmilk said:


> best camping is off the coast of QLD
> 
> fraser island, moreton island
> 
> there is also a backpackers hostel on magnetic island that is cool


----------

